# January Results?



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me impatient. Ok, I am. Are the votes still being counted or does it usually take a few days to announce the winners? Is it just a busy time of year (ugh, midterms *cries of despair*)? I'm pretty new to the contest thing. 

I want to see if my boy got a vote lol


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. I had one of my best boys entered last month.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm not sure, but there was probably a bug in the system. I suspect the January results will be showed for the Feburary results. I remember it happened quite a few times before!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

They're here!!!!


----------

